# Jumbogram error



## perleo (Mar 8, 2011)

Enabled Jumbograms for testing and trying to ftp I get 


```
ftp: connect: Invalid argument
```

ping's don't work either?


```
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE
```

ideas?


----------



## phoenix (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you enable Jumbo frames on the switch?

Did you enable Jumbo frames on the router?

Without those, jumbo frames won't work.  You need Jumbo frames support enabled on at least 2 systems.


----------



## perleo (Mar 9, 2011)

the problem is, it won't even send a packet, ICMP or anything. Looking at Wireshark nothing seems to be transmitting??


----------



## Alt (Mar 9, 2011)

Any protocol will not work because your OSI level 2 not working at the moment. So anyway, you should answer yourself questions that described by phoenix.

You should enable jumbo on your host and target host, and on every device between them. Else, your OSI L2 will not work => ARP protocol will not work => Any IP protocol will not work.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you have a gigabit network?


----------



## phoenix (Mar 9, 2011)

perleo said:
			
		

> the problem is, it won't even send a packet, ICMP or anything. Looking at Wireshark nothing seems to be transmitting??



Did you read what I wrote?  Have you actually configured jumbo frames support on *every* network device in the path?


----------



## perleo (Mar 16, 2011)

Solved, configure both ends.


----------

